
The art project is dedicated to all space pioneers - Telichkin
http://inspacewetrust.org/en/
======
Telichkin
The "About" section of this art project:

We have tried to show the most important events in the history of space
exploration: first spacecrafts, flights to other planets and landings on
celestial bodies.

We believe that achievements in space belong to all mankind. We believe that
space exploration is a significant step in the evolution of our civilization.

